# You speak (some) Chinese, right?



## yuechu

大家好！

I was talking to a classmate who took some Chinese classes before. (He is 外国人） I wanted to say "You speak (some) Chinese, right?". Should I say "你会说点中文，对吧?" or "...是吧" or "...对吗？" (or if you would say something else, let me know! I am interested in 意译) 
Thanks!


----------



## Jack12345

对吧？是吧？对吗？是吗？all make sense here.
The question is 是 or 不是, use 是吗？是吧？
The question is 对 or 不对, use 对吗？对吧？
这是智能机器狗，是吗？
我没做错，对吧？
But they always have no difference each other. Some contexts, 对吗/是吗 is little formal than 对吧/是吧. 
个人感觉，对吧/是吧的语气比对吗/是吗的语气弱一些。

你会说点中文 is correct, but a little odd. Especially 点.
你可以讲中文的，是吗？
你讲中文的，对吗？
你会说汉语，对吗？
I think they also make sense.


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Jack12345!

Thanks for your explanations! 
Is 可以 better than 会 here? Also, it's ok to have 的 without 是, right? (你*是*可以讲中文*的*，是吗？)
About 点, I added it since I know that the person doesn't speak very much (but just speaks some, or a little Chinese). Does it sound 别扭？
谢谢！


----------



## Jack12345

Yes, you are right.
会，emphasize the ability.
可以, could, should,
你可以讲中文，你可以讲中文的，第二句比第一句语气更弱些。这里的“的”起缓和语气的作用。
因为“会”“可以”已经有不确定是否熟练的含义，所以不用加“点”


----------



## SimonTsai

那，請問你是不是會說一點中文？比方說打招呼、點餐、問路之類的。


----------



## Jack12345

SimonTsai said:


> 請問你是不是會說一點中文？


可能习惯不同，感觉有些拗口。但没有什么问题。
问路什么的，也可以借鉴英语的问法，感觉效果挺好的：不好意思，我可以说中文吗？

个人感觉：
请问，你会说中文吗？
打扰一下，请问，你能听懂中文吗？
好像更顺口一些。


----------



## albert_laosong

I don't think “可以” is very appropriate here, for example 你可以讲中文的，是吗？normally I wouldn't say like that, unless in a different context, for example, a Chinese person is speaking English with difficulty in a meeting, I tell him:  你可以讲中文的，没关系。
So using "你可以讲中文的” sounds like you allow someone to speak in Chinese, so it would sound kind of strange when used in above setting. 

I think if the other party is someone you are familiare with, you can just say informally:  我记得你是能（会）说点儿中文的，对吧？or  我记得你好像会说一点儿中文？


----------



## Jack12345

albert_laosong said:


> with difficulty in a meeting, I tell him: 你可以讲中文的，没关系。


可以，有好几个意思。你这个例子是表示允许。

可以有能，能够的意思。比如：
老师说道：“这道题有些难，谁能回答？”，“我能”，“我可以”，“我可以试试”都是常用的。
我可以把石狮子举过头顶。
这辆车性能很好，我可以玩漂移了。

个人感觉，在一些语境中，“可以”比“能”语气要委婉一些。
你能回答吗？你可以回答吗？


----------



## albert_laosong

是的，在某些语境下，“可以”是可以表示“能，能够”的意思，而不是表示“允许”。
但在题目这个语境中：“你可以讲中文的，是吗？” ，我觉得听起来有点儿怪怪的，可能不太合适。


----------



## Skatinginbc

你能说（些）中文，对吧? 你能说（些）中文，不是吗？

You speak (some) Chinese （= You are able to use (some) Chinese in oral utterance）.  你能說（些）中文 （= 你有能力用（些）中文來作口語溝通）。
I speak Chinese（= I know how to talk in Chinese) . 我會說中文。


----------



## SimonTsai

Or you could say,

那，不好意思。我之前修中文課的時候，好像有看過你。簡單的中文，聽說讀寫的說，你會，對吧？


SimonTsai said:


> 請問你是不是會說一點中文？


'是不是' suggests that you had a feeling or thought that he was able to speak Mandarin. You asked because you were unsure.


----------



## Jack12345

能，会，可以，从含义上来说都包括了熟练或只会一点的意思。
所以如果问语中加上“点”“一点”，从逻辑上来说，暗含的意思是否定了熟练的可能性。
比如：
我会写字。（可能熟练，也可能只会写一点）
我会熟练地写字。（明确是熟练的）
我会写一点字。（明确是只会一点）
相应的问语也是一样：
你会写字吗？（可能熟练，也可能不熟练，任何一种都可以肯定地回答）如：我会。我会一点儿。我很熟。
你会熟练地写字吗？（只有熟练才能肯定地回答）如：没问题，我会。不好意气，我会点。对不起，我不会。
你会写一点字吗？（暗含对方可能不熟练）如：我会（点）。瞧不起人了，我很熟的。不好意思，我不会。

所以，我个人觉得，在不了解对方时，没必要问是否会一点。因为如果对语言很在意的人，会觉得不敬。
比如在商业场合，讨论一项专业条款：
你了解这项条款吗？（虽然问得直接，还在能接受范围）
对这项条款，你了解一点不？（对方可能心里很不快）


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jack12345 said:


> 能，会，可以，从含义上来说都包括了熟练或只会一点的意思。


然而, 若未明言水平程度, 通常言下之意如下：

我*會*說中文：我用中文與人作口語溝通沒問題。「質」上達一定程度 （i.e., 要不是流暢, 就是日常生活中用中文與人溝通、藉以生存沒問題）。(Compare: 「你真會吃」==> 你*懂得*吃，吃得好。)

我*能*說中文： 我有能力說，「量」上達一定程度（至少一個字）。(Compare: 「你真能吃」==> 你*能夠*吃，吃得多。)

我*可以*說中文：我能，但不常、不習慣、不願、不方便、或不好意思說中文。


----------

